# Fly Line Conditioner



## Kenton

Is there any place locally that i can get a good fly line lube/cleaner/conditioner? I have some bookmarked on eBay that got great reviews and testimonials, but i do not want to wait a week to get it. I also would love to help support local economy if at all possible. 

Oh yeah, and i don't want to use armor all or anything like that. Thanks!


----------



## a

*flyline conditioner*

I never have found a good "conditioner". Try washing the line in the sink with soap. 
All the products i've tried, had to be cleaned off pretty quick. The line seemed to have the ability to hold more dirt with the conditioner?


----------



## CaptHarry

I'm with A, I've never found one that really worked. Just wash it off really well in some warm water and use a towel when putting it back on the reel to get the crud off. If the line is done, it's done, so secret sauce is gonna cure it:thumbsup:
L8, Harry


----------



## captken

Go to your local car wash and pick up an Armorall sponge. I wipe my lines with one every trip. I add 10 ' or more to my casts with a clean, slick line. Lines last longer too because the Armorall has a UV inhibitor.


----------



## Kenton

Well i ordered some Scientific angler WF8I bonefish line and WOW! Night and day difference from an older line. I also ordered that really good conditioner. We will see if it can put some new life in my older floating line. I plan on buying some new WF8F soon anyways.


----------



## Dragnfly

You may already know this but watch out for sun screen getting on your line. It will eat the line coating and absolutely ruin new line. When I fly fish I use lightweight protective clothing instead of sun screen. I use Renew fly line conditioner and cleaner with a tool that snaps onto the rod to run it through, then put another coat of Accardo Silicone conditioner. Works great for me.


----------



## Kenton

Dragnfly said:


> You may already know this but watch out for sun screen getting on your line. It will eat the line coating and absolutely ruin new line. When I fly fish I use lightweight protective clothing instead of sun screen. I use Renew fly line conditioner and cleaner with a tool that snaps onto the rod to run it through, then put another coat of Accardo Silicone conditioner. Works great for me.


What is this tool you speak of? Sounds interesting. I just got my Accardo conditioner and havent gotten a cahnce to use it yet. And as far as sunscreen goes, i dont use any, so i am good to go there. Thanks!

Update:
Is this it here? Fast Cast tool?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...eccc4cf&itemid=360233242222&ff4=263602_263622


----------



## Dragnfly

It comes with a bottle of the conditioner/cleaner and of course you can buy the bottles seperate affter you get the kit. Its a small aluminum tool, snaps on your rod and has a compartment with two foam pads to apply the solution as you reel the line through it.


----------



## Kenton

OK. Yeah i found two and that was one of them. DOes it work fairly well?


----------



## Dragnfly

Yeah, works for me. Been using it for years. Do recommend you use the Accardo affter. Seems to coat the line better after you clean it with the tool. If you order it I would go ahead and get a second bottle of solution. It lasts a long time, just saves the hassle of ordering it again! Good luck.


----------



## jack2

i used to buy fly line cleaner/conditioner until i tried an old reliable.
petroleum jelly. any brand. just put a small blob on a clean rag. pull all of you line off the spool. lay the line in the p'jelly and fold over the rag. start reeling in your line as you put a little pressure on the line. you'll be surprised how much gunk comes off the line. makes it float better too if your using a floater. i do this once a week. try it and let me know. 
jack


----------

